# Help with 2 new kits?



## RazzyRampage (Jul 28, 2010)

Hiya, guys.

I got 2 new ferret kits yesterday.. very sweet.. active little monkeys.

One is more active than the other.. the girl will run around and play then just goto sleep whist the boy still goes off on one.


Now.. the girl was asleep on my lap on her back and I noticed her stomach feels a bit hard? It's almost like I can feel her insides haha.. it's like a tube that is in a U shape..

Is this normal? As the boys stomach is a bit fuller and chubbier than hers so I can't feel anything.

Thanks.
Razzy.


----------

